# Dormammu vs Dante (DMC)



## Black Moon (Mar 20, 2011)

Since I have seen people seriously discussing this match in other forums I want to confirm if this fight is really that close or not.

Both sides are bloodlusted and the fight takes place on neutral ground. If it is a stomp in Dante's favour Dormammu gets to fight him in his own dimension.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2011)

What the fuck? This is'nt even close Dormammu can solo the whole DMCverse for fun while blind folded and both hand hands died if he wants. You put a character well above planet busting against a guy whose best feat is cutting a building in his base form.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA in b4 lock


----------



## Colderz (Mar 20, 2011)

I beat Dormammu every day with Dante on my 360


----------



## Juri (Mar 20, 2011)

Not even close.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

"Stick to fighting Mundus boy"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Moon said:


> Since I have seen people seriously discussing this match in other forums I want to confirm if this fight is really that close or not.
> 
> Both sides are bloodlusted and the fight takes place on neutral ground. If it is a stomp in Dante's favour Dormammu gets to fight him in his own dimension.



Let me guess the other forums who are having serious discussion over Dante vs. Fucking Dormammu of all people...is Movie Codec right?


----------



## Black Moon (Mar 20, 2011)

But I swear, people were arguing in Dante's favour in other forums, they were like: 'Dante's too cool to lose' or 'Dante has already beaten Mundus and since Mundus = Dormammu, Dante takes it'. Was I misguided then?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 20, 2011)

umm Dantes not "pulling his punches" nuff said


----------



## Black Moon (Mar 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Let me guess the other forums who are having serious discussion over Dante vs. Fucking Dormammu of all people...is Movie Codec right?



It was the Marvel vs Capcom 3 GameFaqs board, not quite a forum but close to it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

I guess Ryu, Chun Li and Akuma can take Galactus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2011)

Going through:


> Dormammu is out of Dante's league. Even though Dante is by far one of Capcom's strongest characters, he still doesn't compare to someone like Dormammu. Seriously even full power Morrigan or Pyron absorbed Demitri would struggle with Dormammu





> Making a call without knowing both characters will only lead to inaccurate conclusions. DMC Universe =/= Marvel Universe. Dormammu is leagues beyond anything in the DMC universe. Things like magic swords and double-jump glyphs don't mean a lot to someone who can warp reality. Dante wins because he's the protagonist, and the villains have to be tailored for that. Same goes for Dormammu, but in reverse. That's not to say that Dante's a pansy, but the two are in different weight classes




Going through more, it seems besides like one guy who admits he knows nothing and people taking into account PIS the rest of the topic is basically "Dante is raped". None of what you said was in that thread.

EDIT Here it is, this thread?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 20, 2011)

apparently Akuma, Chun Li, and Ryu>B+ - A Class Darkstalkers on Gamefaq also 

anyway Dormammu stomps that easily


----------



## Black Moon (Mar 20, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Going through:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two replies in that thread and there is already someone saying that Dante is more than a match for Dormammu, not considering the ones who don't even know who the fuck Dormammu is and what he can do. And there are more topics in that board than this one on the matter.

Anyway, just saying, who are you? The defender of justice of this forum? I don't sincerely see why the match at hand would be important enough to make you go out of your way to find a thread about this fight on another site.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2011)

I went to see it because I was expecting some lulz, instead the only thread I got via google was some thread in 2010 which has none of what you claimed.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

If Dante gets SMT: Nocturne feats he wins


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Nocturne Dante vs Lucifer Morningstar?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Nocturne Dante vs To-Aru?
Nocturne Dante vs Multiversal Getbackers?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Nocturne Dante vs Angel Accelerator 

Dante can only use his bare hands

fair fight or what


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Multiversal Million Stab into Dormammu's face. Nocturne Dante pwns badly.


----------



## Nihilistic (Mar 20, 2011)

What the fuck? 

What's Dante going to do, start swinging around 'yo momma' lines until Dormammu snaps his fingers and turns Dante into a cabbage before soloing his verse?

If it was Dormammu vs HST I would have approved, though.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

You think the HST stands a chance?


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

It is obvious who is the winner in this thread  and galactic ryoma at Dormammu vs HST.


----------



## Judas (Mar 20, 2011)

Why this wasn't locked the moment it was made is beyond me.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> You think the HST stands a chance?



He meant he would like to see them get raped.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> "Stick to fighting Mundus boy"



This sums it up.


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Nocturne Dante wins on the other hand because he can.


----------



## Nihilistic (Mar 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> You think the HST stands a chance?



Hahahaha, no.That's the whole point


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> It is obvious who is the winner in this thread  and galactic ryoma at Dormammu vs HST.



Yeah Nocturne Dante


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Why this wasn't locked the moment it was made is beyond me.



Obviously mods here don't have FTL reactions


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 20, 2011)

With CIS on Dormammu is incredibly arrogant since he likes to challenge himself and embarass his opponents. He would probably challenge Dante to a H2H fight which is the only way I could see him losing.

Bad thread


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

Lose in H2H to Dante? What


----------



## Judas (Mar 20, 2011)

What did I just read?


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Lose in H2H to Nocturne Dante? What




Yeah he loses and you know it.


Multiversal stomping level.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah Dante makes an appearance in SMT: Nocturne.

He would beat Dormammu with the feats he showed in that game.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

Im sorry for ignorance but what the hell can nocturne dante do? I can't find it on google.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 20, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Im sorry for ignorance but what the hell can nocturne dante do? I can't find it on google.



Watch Shin Magami Tensei Nocturne walkthrough on youtube and watch everything

heres the first video 

Link removed


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Basically, he's above multiversal entities from what I heard from Zenith


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 20, 2011)

Neo I actually read that Defenders mini Dormammu didn't punch the Hulk he hit him with a spell.

And yeah Dormammu lost to Dr Strange who isn't superhuman in H2H in Strange Tales so I have no idea why you would think he could beat Dante without using his powers.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think Dormammu had powers when he went H2H with Dr. Strange


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Watch Shin Magami Tensei Nocturne walkthrough on youtube and watch everything
> 
> heres the first video
> 
> Link removed



OVER MY DEAD BODY am i watching 48+ parts.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

As I said, he's above multiversal entities in a nutshell from what Zenieth told me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 20, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> OVER MY DEAD BODY am i watching 48+ parts.




 then you fail i just started watching it so i don't know where to start with Dante


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Neo I actually read that Defenders mini Dormammu didn't punch the Hulk he hit him with a spell.


That's the thing, Dormammu isn't a hand to hand fighter. Why the hell is a cosmic being that's known for being magic based with a magic based nemesis fighting hand to hand?


> And yeah Dormammu lost to Dr Strange who isn't superhuman in H2H in Strange Tales so I have no idea why you would think he could beat Dante without using his powers.


Where exactly did Dormammu fight Dr Strange in hand to hand? That makes no sense when neither character does hand to hand for combat as the massive majority of their appearances go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2011)

*About Nocturne Dante:
*
For one he's able to venture deep within the Amala Labyrinth which is located at the center of the Multiverse. Pretty much guys like Lucifer tend to hang around here. Next, even if in gameplay you win against Dante, in the cutscene he's shown to have the upper hand without even breaking a sweat. Hitoshura being on the other end of Dante's sword.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 20, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> I don't think Dormammu had powers when he went H2H with Dr. Strange



Dormammu challenged Strange to a H2H fight in the Dark Dimension during Strange Tales because he wanted to embarrass Strange even more thoroughly then he already had. He had the power to basically just one shot him where he stood with his powers but decided to fight Strange on what he considered an even playing field.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

basch71 said:


> *About Nocturne Dante:
> *
> For one he's able to venture deep within the Amala Labyrinth which is located at the center of the Multiverse. Pretty much guys like Lucifer tend to hang around here. Next, even if in gameplay you win against Dante, in the cutscene he's shown to have the upper hand without even breaking a sweat. Hitoshura being on the other end of Dante's sword.



Shouldn't this be on the OBD wiki?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, you'd probably consider it non canon. Just something to consider cause it's the only way Dante can contend with Dormammu.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Dormammu challenged Strange to a H2H fight in the Dark Dimension during Strange Tales because he wanted to embarrass Strange even more thoroughly then he already had. He had the power to basically just one shot him where he stood with his powers but decided to fight Strange on what he considered an even playing field.



And you're suggesting he always does this even though we have a majority of his appearances that contradict the idea of him simply fighting bare hand to hand without really using his special powers? Heck, I find it funny how you're attempting to suggest a more recent depiction that shows Dormammu not simply fighting at someone's level doesn't set better precedent than a single fight with heavy CIS and PIS needed to not have Dormammu fight like he usually does.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 20, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> And you're suggesting he always does this even though we have a majority of his appearances that contradict the idea of him simply fighting bare hand to hand without really using his special powers? Heck, I find it funny how you're attempting to suggest a more recent depiction that shows Dormammu not simply fighting at someone's level doesn't set better precedent than a single fight with heavy CIS and PIS needed to not have Dormammu fight like he usually does.



Notice in my initial post I said with "CIS" on Dormammu would feel hes so above Dante that to try and challenge himself by fighting that way because you know that is in character for him.

And as far as the recent depiction in Defenders vs the classic, you should also note most of the characters in that mini were acting like idiots in general and really OOC with Dormammu even hinting incestuous implications with his sister Umar. I would hardly judge how he fights people from that mini outside of using it for feats.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 20, 2011)

Dante gets turn into paste, which is a shame because he is a good character.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 20, 2011)

Dormammu waves a hand, Dante falls down dead. Seriously, this is so mismatched it isn't even funny. I was hoping MvC3 wouldn't spawn anything like this...


neodragzero said:


>





This is hilarious.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 20, 2011)

Guys, stop talking about SMT Dante, that's the same bullshit that Leonheartwhatever on KMC uses to wank him and say he beats Living Tribunal and bullshit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

so how about that SMT Dante


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so how about that SMT Dante



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngUfhhoRh84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

multiversal scale theme


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> multiversal scale theme



Even has a pre-battle theme. Too bad it's only 30 seconds.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URcF1_jFTuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

short but sweet I guess


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard about Dante in Nocturne


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard he has multiversal-scale swordsmanship


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard he has multiversal gunslinging


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

multiversal Royal Guard


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sure Mike wouldn't mind if it was Quartum


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Multiversal Quicksilver


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

multiversal Trickster

he crosses universes in milliseconds


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys really want to associate yourselves with that Leonheart retard?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh my God

No escape from Dante


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

multiversal Trick Shot

each bullet has the power of a dozen Big Bangs


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Eating Pizza, ON A MULTIVERSAL SCALE


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

multiversal cheese and pepperoni


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uyvzoa9YdQ[/YOUTUBE]

4:32-6:34

Could've easily won, but he's a nice guy like that.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

See him tossing that Candelabrum aside? he has no need for that knowledge


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> multiversal Trick Shot
> 
> each bullet has the power of a dozen Big Bangs






Ultimecia said:


> Eating Pizza, ON A MULTIVERSAL SCALE




'Multiversal' lmao.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> See him tossing that Candelabrum aside? he has no need for that knowledge



he's too multiversal for it


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Dante rocking with Nevan at multiversal level.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2011)

Multiversal sex education with Lucifer.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Eating Pizza, ON A MULTIVERSAL SCALE



I wont lie i LOL'd pretty hard when i read this


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

CD and Ulti


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Notice in my initial post I said with "CIS" on Dormammu would feel hes so above Dante that to try and challenge himself by fighting that way because you know that is in character for him.


The issue is that what you described is actually both CIS and PIS. That's the case when it's not normal for Dormammu to fight someone bare handed without using any of his actual power. It makes no sense whatsoever for the character and only happens specifically for the sake of plot against one CERTAIN character for only ONE time.


> And as far as the recent depiction in Defenders vs the classic, you should also note most of the characters in that mini were acting like idiots in general and really OOC with Dormammu even hinting incestuous implications with his sister Umar. I would hardly judge how he fights people from that mini outside of using it for feats.



Do you actually pay attention? Dormammu doing what you suggest requires massive PIS and CIS for one time only doesn't negate the numerous upon numerous showings for this character that contradict that nonsense. The mini makes more sense with the massive majority showings for Dormammu that make it obvious he doesn't suddenly decide to fight people barehanded without using any of his actual powers. That's like suggesting Kyle Rayner will always throw a punch at someone just because Identity Crisis was weird enough to make him punch Deathstroke even though he has a power ring and a massive majority of his appearances where he actually uses the thing.

It's simple. Heck, here's an easier one. Why exactly is Dormammu doing something to Dante that he only did for Strange ONLY ONCE? I didn't know Dante suddenly equated to Strange as importance goes.

The rhetoric you suggested is quite simply dumb. For you to seriously suggest that one story out of a huge majority dictates how a character acts is a massive joke. It gets even funnier when you're trying to badmouth the writing of Keith Giffen of all the writers.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 20, 2011)

Neo CIS is not using your full power for reasons pertaining to the state of said characters mind or his personality in general. Calling his first fight with Strange PIS is ignoring what happened in the story which I'm assuming you didn't read and most of all not taking into account Dormammu's character. You don't get to dictate what is in character for someone by contrasting one of his most recent appearances(and mistaking what happened in the story as well) which is largely OOC with something that has been largely consistent with all of his appearances in Dr Strange which is where he was created. 

No it didn't happen only once Strange has fought Dormammu quite a few times when Strange was weaker then Dormammu .This is the only instance of him using H2H among many other instances when he lost for being arrogant which is my point. Its a character trait for him to be confident and cocky enough to give his weak opponents chances to beat him like that which is in fact CIS.
Your harping on something thats not even an issue in this fight since CIS is off and I'm only putting forth a plausible scenario where Dormammu would lose Dante at all. If you disagree thats fine


and yes the writing of Keith Giffen was hilariously bad on that Defenders mini which makes it even more ironic that your trying to prop it up as consistency.  Everyone acted like a caricature of what they were portrayed as over the years. We even had Silver Surfer decline joining the Defenders and spent the entire mini talking to actual Surfers for no reason whatsoever. It had nice art but it was a stupid story


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Neo CIS is not using your full power for reasons pertaining to the state of said characters mind or his personality in general. Calling his first fight with Strange PIS is ignoring what happened in the story which I'm assuming *you didn't read* and most of all not taking into account Dormammu's character. You don't get to dictate what is in character for someone by contrasting one of his most recent appearances(and mistaking what happened in the story as well) which is largely OOC with something that has been largely consistent with all of his appearances in Dr Strange which is where he was created.



I'm pretty sure that a majority of stories and general common sense that Dormammu doesn't simply "fight people barehanded without using any of his powers" dictates how a character acts rather than one story that happened decades ago.

So, please do mention these other moments where Dormammu did what he did against someone who isn't Strange for that one and only story.

Heck, I love how you're suggesting I never read the story as if Dormammu does the bare handed fighting thing for the VERY FIRST FIGHT he ever had with Strange. I mean, it's not like he's going to get a second bout with Dante. Why exactly is Dormammu doing something he only did for Strange in what wasn't even their first bout for Dante, the guy he utterly knows nothing about nor cares about one way or the other? Is Mordo going to wound Dante from behind so that Dormammu fights in hand to hand? Dormammu already has a honor pact with Dante along with all the other baggage that lead to the bare handed fight?

You're just making it clear you have no clue what you're talking about or something worse. You're attempting to claim that something specifically happened in terms of plot is a general show of a character's casual much less recent characterization. If you want to continue with the misleading attempt of false characterization, I will simply consider it a waste of time discussing this issue with someone attempting to lie.


> No it didn't happen only once Strange has fought Dormammu quite a few times when Strange was weaker then Dormammu .This is the only instance of him using H2H among many other instances when he lost for being arrogant which is my point. Its a character trait for him to be confident and cocky enough to give his weak opponents chances to beat him like that which is in fact CIS.
> Your harping on something thats not even an issue in this fight since CIS is off and I'm only putting forth a plausible scenario where Dormammu would lose Dante at all. If you disagree thats fine


One anomaly out of a majority of appearances isn't a character trait. The fact that all other appearances, including the one that occurs BEFORE the event you speak of, makes it clear it's PIS only committed in ONE STORY for ONE FIGHT for only the sake of ONE SPECIFIC CHARACTER. You're not putting forth a plausible scenario when the scenario is so utterly specific and only happens once in comparison to the massive majority of showings. What's even funnier is the suggestion that Dante can simply take advantage of an opening that Strange exploits as if Strange and Dante are anywhere near the same relative level.


> and yes the writing of Keith Giffen was hilariously bad on that Defenders mini which makes it even more ironic that your trying to prop it up as consistency.  Everyone acted like a caricature of what they were portrayed as over the years. We even had Silver Surfer decline joining the Defenders and spent the entire mini talking to actual Surfers for no reason whatsoever. It had nice art but it was a stupid story



In other words, you're suggesting a dislike for a well known writer to be evidence of him not knowing of a character's combat behavior and performance that makes more sense with the majority showing of said character using supernatural abilities rather than one single PIS moment that lets Strange not die.


----------

